# Wheel rake question



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I am thinking about getting a new wheel rake. I currently have a New Holland 57 pto driven rolabar rake and I love it. I started doing over half of my rolls in haylage last year and the rake never has a problem making a windrow no matter how thick. The only issue is I am only getting 8.5 feet raked at a time. I was thinking that a wheel rake would help make raking time go by much faster. I do have some concerns, though. I am have a lot of small fields with irregular areas, and I am concerned that I will have a hard time raking them with a wheel rake. Also, I use a smaller horse power tractor to rake with (Ford 3000) so I would probably want to stick with an eight wheel rake, as I also have hay fields on some very steep slopes. I also worry that this smaller wheel rake will not be able to handle thick haylage. I have heard that the wheels can sometimes ride over the thick grass. I also hate giving up the portability, since I can load both tractor and rake onto the trailer but with a wheel rake I will have to make two separate trips (I have a lot of fields scattered around with some, being an hour away).

With these issues in mind I have thought about three different wheel rakes. The first is the Vermeer VR820. I have a dealer within 15 minutes of me which which I deal with a lot and is always very helpful. I like Vermeer ( have a baler and disc mower from them) and the rake seems very well made. I am questionable about the wheels being connected in tandem. To me it seems that when ever I go by a low spot in the hay field one wheel will go in it which would bring the other wheel up. I do like the ease of adjustments on it, though.

The second is the New Holland 819. The closest dealer is about an hour and fifteen minutes away. I really like how each wheel is independent. I think it would do a better job of raking. It also seems well built. Adjusting it does not seem as easy as the Vermeer and seems like it could get out of adjustment easier with a lot of road travel ( which I do).

The third is a Kuhn SR 108 GII. The same New Holland dealer is also a Kuhn dealer. They have the wheels connected in tandem like the Vermeer, but seem very easy to adjust and well built. This same dealer also sells Bush Hog and the salesman said they are much heavier than the New Holland or Kuhn, but they do not have a BSR8 on the lot. They did have a BSR 10 and it did look much heavier than the others.

So, any suggestions? I plan on keeping the rolabar rake for the smaller fields and as a back up. Also, is the center kicker wheel worth the extra price? And these rakes are all within $300 dollars of each other. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Get it, it's much better than the rollabar for speed. Mobility is easy greasy behind a truck. Only bad thing about a wheel rake and smallish fields is they don't like corners too much. If you're careful you can minimize that problem. Not much HP difference needed to pull a 10 wheel vs a 8 wheel.....definitely get the center kicker wheel. I like the Vermeer with two center wheels. Unless you are growing Tift 85 or Rowan or some other high yield forage, you probably won't have a issue with too much hay. I have had it happen before with Tift 85 that was rank.....in that case I only operate the rake with one side down.....hth


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't let the tandem connected rake wheels stop you. It seems like a lot of manufacturers are going to individually mounted wheels, but the tandem mounted ones seem to work great.

Agree to that 10 wheel should not much different weight wise. Usually have same frame as 8 wheel rakes.

Don't think a center kicker is worth it if your making haulage, but can help in dry hay. Don't think the center kickers will turn all the hay in the center though. Unless you are making a really small narrow windrow, the center kickers just don't cover enough area.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I had a 10 wheel rake that I tried to rake wet, heavy windrows with. It didn't work well. Going straight on fairly level ground, it was ok. Get it in a curve or on a slope and the wheels will start riding over. I traded it for a rotary.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I had thought about the ten wheel rake in the New Holland or Bush Hog, as it was only about $700 in price difference and on those two you can raise the outside wheel if you are in heavy hay or raking for square baler. I really liked the thought of basically having a two in one, but the salesman said he still did not recommend a ten wheel for my tight fields and tractor. With the one side raised up, I would also think that it would be top heavy on steep ground if I were doing corners or tight spots, has that ever been an issue for any one?

Bonfire, what brand of rake did you have? The haylage raking is a major concern, but I know a lot of people who do haylage with the Vermeer and I have been told the New Holland and Kuhn do just as well and the Bush Hog is probably better than all of them for wet hay as it is so heavy. I have also been told that other brands do not work so well with haylage, that's why I have only been looking at these. I would just hate to drop several thousand dollars and be sick, as I do have a lot of steep hay fields. I have always heard a rotary was best, but doesn't sound any faster than my rolabar and MUCH more expensive.

Thanks for the replies! Got to head out and bale two more fields of haylage today, and think about rakes...


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Bonfire said:


> I had a 10 wheel rake that I tried to rake wet, heavy windrows with. It didn't work well. Going straight on fairly level ground, it was ok. Get it in a curve or on a slope and the wheels will start riding over. I traded it for a rotary.


Bonfire is right you will have a very hard time rake'n wet hay with a wheel rake... get a single rotor rake just make sure it has walking tandems... If you are bound and determined to get a wheel rake go by the vermeer and get the kicker wheels.. this come s from a guy that bales a piles of wet hay we own both our rotatory is a twin rotor .. I'am pretty sure you don't need that much rake the Vermeer will out rake a kuhn hands down .. We very rarely use the vermeer in wet hay.. only if it's less than 25% or if we get in a bind . just like bonfire said if you are going straight on hills or cures it might work .. probably not though


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd talk to the salesmen at all those dealerships and see who'll let you DEMO one in your conditions with your tractor and in your fields and typical baling conditions and crops before I dropped that much coin on one and just "guessed" what it would do for you...

JMHO! OL JR


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

csdeyton said:


> I had thought about the ten wheel rake in the New Holland or Bush Hog, as it was only about $700 in price difference and on those two you can raise the outside wheel if you are in heavy hay or raking for square baler. I really liked the thought of basically having a two in one, but the salesman said he still did not recommend a ten wheel for my tight fields and tractor. With the one side raised up, I would also think that it would be top heavy on steep ground if I were doing corners or tight spots, has that ever been an issue for any one?
> Bonfire, what brand of rake did you have? The haylage raking is a major concern, but I know a lot of people who do haylage with the Vermeer and I have been told the New Holland and Kuhn do just as well and the Bush Hog is probably better than all of them for wet hay as it is so heavy. I have also been told that other brands do not work so well with haylage, that's why I have only been looking at these. I would just hate to drop several thousand dollars and be sick, as I do have a lot of steep hay fields. I have always heard a rotary was best, but doesn't sound any faster than my rolabar and MUCH more expensive.
> Thanks for the replies! Got to head out and bale two more fields of haylage today, and think about rakes...


It was an HT152. Worked great in dry hay but was frustrating in wet windrows. In your case, I would look at a single rotor rotary or a power driven Vermeer bar. Don't rely on ground driven to move wet hay.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

The Vermeer dealer is sold out of wheel rakes and is trying to get one in so that I can demo it. The New Holland/Kuhn dealer doesn't seem too interested in allowing me to demo, maybe because I m so far from him. I am afraid I will be done before the Vermeer gets in. I have finished all of the fields that I am putting up dry, and only have one field haulage field left, and it will probably be put up next week. I might just have to wait until next season to test one.

I would love to have the R2300 twin rotary rake, but can't justify the expense right now and do not think my raking tractor can handle it on the slopes. Maybe something to look to in the future (after another tractor purchase).


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

An R23 will do the job of an R2300, you just get a workout folding it. We raked wet hay (65% moisture) for many years with an R23. As for a tractor, we pull with an IH 686.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I wanted an 8 wheel. After looking over the 10 wheels (I had it down to procart NH and Vermeer VR) I realized either is simple to go to an 8 wheel. Haven't done it yet with the vr1022 though. No need. Aye to the 10 wheel. From the little I know about your dealers, get the Vermeer. Closer and they seem to want your business. I doubt you will go wrong with either though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> I wanted an 8 wheel. After looking over the 10 wheels (I had it down to procart NH and Vermeer VR) I realized either is simple to go to an 8 wheel. Haven't done it yet with the vr1022 though. No need. Aye to the 10 wheel. From the little I know about your dealers, get the Vermeer. Closer and they seem to want your business. I doubt you will go wrong with either though.


So you can raise the rear wheels on each side of the vr1022? I thought about pricing one and looked at the specs but could not see where it could be changed to a 8 wheel in heavy first cutting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

I went with a Kuhn SR 112 GII where I am pulling it easily with a Ford 3600. My 2nd cousin's son is driving in the picture. I researched, looked and kicked around Kuhn, Sitrex and Vermeer, where they all seemed solid. I believe Sitrex makes the New Holland rakes

I did like the Kuhn's website and video's better than Vermeer and overall I can't lie, the color was a factor, for I went to the University of Texas and I raise Longhorns. Of course anything maroon would never be considered.  About 10 years ago BEVO was a guest at my place, for University of Houston would not let him on their field.

The advice the NH dealer gave me; the 10 wheel better matched my Gehl DM160 cutter, however in the end, decided to go with the bigger 12 for a new cutter may be in the future, maybe not. Still really don't understand the matching thing, however it works for me...

The beauty other than the color is the speed and the nice windrows, for I bale with a John Deere 468 Mega Wide, and no more capturing hay back and forth...

Mark


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I've got the VR 820 . I really like it but I have one 34 acre very flat field . So I have no real tight corners to deal with . However it is very well made and I have had no issues with it. Just for info I paid $4500 for it several years ago.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

We recently demoed a NH 819 after buying a "generic" 8 wheel rake that didn't work at all with what we used it for. The 819 worked perfect raking wet hay making balage. I know little about the Vermeer as there are no dealers near me, but the NH is extremely well built and I found it easy to adjust how we needed. I will be very surprised if we don't buy it.


----------



## YFF (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought a Bush Hog BSR12 this fall and really like it. It seems to be well built.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

SilentH said:


> I went with a Kuhn SR 112 GII where I am pulling it easily with a Ford 3600. My 2nd cousin's son is driving in the picture. I researched, looked and kicked around Kuhn, Sitrex and Vermeer, where they all seemed solid. I believe Sitrex makes the New Holland rakes
> 
> I did like the Kuhn's website and video's better than Vermeer and overall I can't lie, the color was a factor, for I went to the University of Texas and I raise Longhorns. Of course anything maroon would never be considered.  About 10 years ago BEVO was a guest at my place, for University of Houston would not let him on their field.
> 
> ...


What's up with all the hay skips? I like it in the windrow, not left in the field.


----------



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

man of steel said:


> What's up with all the hay skips? I like it in the windrow, not left in the field.


Yes, I see... Maybe wind? Can't remember last week, let alone 3 months ago.... I am baling my Alicia patch this weekend for my neighbors... I'll use the rake as well...and see how it does... Report back with pictures...


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry about not posting in a while. I have been working out of town a lot and long hours. Vermeer didn't get the rake in time for me to use it on my last field, but was probably a good thing anyway. I have bought some land next to me with a barn on it that came for sale suddenly and needed the money I would have spent on the rake to help buy it. Maybe cattle will be high again next summer and I can sell a few to buy a rake. I have about decided on the Vermeer after talking to several guys around here that run them for haylage operations, which I would also keep my old rake as a back up. I have picked up several more acres of big fields for next year, so I may be wishing I had already bought a wheel rake, but it is hard for me to pass up land next to me.

Also was going to make an offer on buying farm land just down the road from me but my brother said he wanted to buy it and the house that goes with it and move back closer to home. Since he works for the railroad I will get to farm it and not have to pay for it, but will still be wishing for a wheel rake as that will be another big field I add to the list...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> So you can raise the rear wheels on each side of the vr1022? I thought about pricing one and looked at the specs but could not see where it could be changed to a 8 wheel in heavy first cutting.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I missed this. Just noticed looking to link to another thread. I will go takes pic.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Remove single wheel (middle). Move front 2 wheel assembly back one notch to open slot. Make sense?


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

A little late update, but I bought a Vermeer. With the weather being so nice I ended up cutting about ten acres for late haylage. Went to bale it on Thanksgiving day and my rollabar broke one of the bars. The Vermeer dealer had two VR820's come in, so I was able to borrow one to finish. He made me a good deal on it, so I went ahead and bought it. He also said if I wasn't happy with it next hay season he would work something out with me. So far, happy with my purchase, I guess I will see how happy next year!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> IMG_20160103_135322.jpg
> 
> Remove single wheel (middle). Move front 2 wheel assembly back one notch to open slot. Make sense?


Makes sense....I do not recall seeing that before. I have seen some of the other manufacturers where they flip up the last wheel.

Regards, Mike


----------

